# Meinung zu den Pure Wings 2 ?



## MaxPa (22. März 2014)

Hallo PCGH-Forum 

War am überlegen mir die Pure Wings 2 ins Gehäuse zu packen,
wollte aber mal nach Erfahrungen oder Alternativen fragen,
Bedingungen wären :
-Keine LEDs
-wenn es geht Grau,Grün oder Schwarz (sollten zum Corsair C70 in Military Green passen )
-sollte es in 92mm sowie 120mm geben
-evt 4 Pin
-bis 15 Euro das Stück

Dachte ja an die Silent Wings 1, aber den 92mm davon krieg ich nicht an meinen Scythe Katana 4, oder hat da evt. auch einer eine Idee ? 

Nun denn, das wärs dann ^^

LG
Max


----------



## Ryle (22. März 2014)

120/140er hab ich jeweils 4 geordert als es sie mal irgendwo für 6,50€ im Angebot gab und mal alle durch die Bank weg mal getestet. Sind die selben Lager und Rotoren wie bei den Shadow Wings, nur mit nem anderen Frame.
Das Lager ist bei allen 8 Fans beinahe ohne Nebengeräusche, die Vibrationen sind insgesamt geringer als bei den alten Silent Wings. Im Gegensatz zu den Enermax T.B Silence sind die bequiet auch hinter Luftergittern oder Staubfiltern leise und bieten auch den höheren Luftdurchsatz.

Starten irgendwo bei 4,3V, also bei 5V zuverlässig (im Gegensatz zu den Enermax). Bei ~650rpm nur Luftrauschen wahrnehmbar.

Als Case- oder leise CPU Fans bei Kühlern mit nicht zu engem Lamellenabstand uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert, wegen des nicht abschließenden Rahmens für Radiatoren aber nicht zu gebrauchen. Bei vielen Klick Halterungen kann es wegen des Frames auch zu Problemen kommen.


----------



## SirPery (22. März 2014)

Hallo,
Mein Vorschlag nach langjähriger Benutzung ist: Be Quiet! BL030 Silent Wings 2 PWM Gehäuselüfter (120mm)
Kosten zwar etwas mehr (Preise schwanken), aber absolut klasse und zuverlässig. Zudem so leise, das ich mich manchmal zum PC herunterbücke, um zu horchen.
Nacheshen kannst du unter:
Be Quiet! BL030 Silent Wings 2 PWM Gehäuselüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Mfg, SirPercy


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. März 2014)

die pure wings 2 drehen minimal schneller als die vorgänger (silent wings pure), bei gleicher oder sogar geringerer lautstärke.
bei volldampf sind zwar selbst die mir zu laut, aber der lärm kommt nicht von den lüftern, sondern von der bewegten luft. bei 5V absolut unhörbar, sowohl die 120er als auch die 140er


----------



## micsterni14 (22. März 2014)

Ich empfehle sie auch uneingeschränkt weiter!Tolle und auch schicke Lüfter. Auch mit max Drehzahl sehr leise....wenn dann auch hörbar.

Mir jedenfalls kommen keine anderen Lüfter mehr ins Gehäuse. Nur schade ,das BeQuiet keine mit LED im Angebot hat.

PWM als Gehäuselüfter finde ich persönlich nicht nötig.


----------



## Abductee (22. März 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> PWM als Gehäuselüfter finde ich persönlich nicht nötig



Kommt immer auf die Lüftersteuerung darauf an.
Wenn mein Mainboard nur 3-Pin regeln kann, würd ich 3-Pin kaufen und wenn es nur 4-Pin kann, dann halt nur PWM.
Und wenn ich keinen Regelkanal übrig hab, häng ich den PWM-Lüfter parallel zum CPU-Lüfter.


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. März 2014)

pwm-lüfter mit einem verteiler an die steuerung vom cpu-lüfter gekoppelt finde ich sogar recht sinnvoll. egal, wie gut oder schlecht die steuerung des boards ist, der cpu-lüfter ist meistens ausreichend gut zu regeln
ist aber natürlich auch eine kostenfrage, da pwm-lüfter meistens ein paar euro mehr kosten


----------



## MaxPa (22. März 2014)

Danke erstmal,
also die Pure Wings 2 würden auf meinen Katana 4 passen,
hätte den evt. einer eine 100% sichere Idee einen SW1 iwie am Kühlblock zu befestigen ?
4 Pin Anschlüsse habe ich für jeweils 3 Lüfter und noch einen für den CPU-Lüfter.


----------



## Abductee (22. März 2014)

Dann erübrigt sich doch schonmal die Frage ob PWM oder 3-Pin.
-> PWM

Beim CPU-Kühler könntest du dir die Frage stellen ob du ~10€ für einen Lüfter ausgibst, oder einen 20er drauflegst und einen neuen Kühler inklusive Lüfter kaufst.

BeQuiet: 
Produktvergleich be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (BK010), be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 SR1 (BK013) | Geizhals Deutschland 
be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow SR1 (BK012) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Alternativmodell mit geschraubter Lüftermontage: 
Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MaxPa (23. März 2014)

Aber wenn ich mir nen neuen Kühler hole bin ich dann mit den SW2 bei knapp 90 Euro,
das ist mir dann doch zu viel.

was ist denn mit diesen ? 
http://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-plps-a503969.html
http://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-pe-p-a645738.html


----------



## Abductee (23. März 2014)

Noiseblocker kann man auch bedenkenlos kaufen.

Ein Preis/Leistungstipp wäre auch Nanoxia.
Produktvergleich Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 120 PWM (200300291), Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 92 PWM (200300290) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MaxPa (23. März 2014)

Hmm, wie sind die dem im Vergleich zu den Noiseblockern ?


----------

